# Going through seperation



## doglover123 (Sep 15, 2012)

I found this site today and read a lot of comments and it looked like something that I could get some help with. Here is my story. I met my wife 6 years ago. She was 21 and I was just out of the Army at 25. We dated for 4 years and have been married the last 2. I always thought we were happy. We got married and 1 year later I bought her dream home. We knew it would need some upgrades but it was move in ready. She has always hated her job. I was always happy with what I did in sales. She only stayed at her job because the money was great. I was there when she wanted to talk about her work and vent. I would even help her network herself. She had told me there was an event coming up that she would like to drive 2 hours away to attend and get her name out there. I was all for it. So the saturday came around and she left about 6am and got there around 8:30a when she texted me. I told her have a great day. I didn't hear from her the rest of the day until about 6pm when she said she was going shopping at the mall down there and come home. She didnt get home until 11pm. She is a shopaholic. We wake up Sunday and I noticed she slept on the couch. I asked her how her Saturday was. She said she went to the broker's office, went to lunch and to the mall and came home. But she didnt buy anything at the mall. The biggest mall in Pennsylvania to boot. So Sunday night we had wine and a movie with a romantic evening in bed. When it was time to go to bed she said she isnt get much sleep in bed the couch is more comfortable so she will stay down there for tonight. So I said ok kissed her goodnight and went to sleep. Monday morning comes around and it is 1 day before our 2 year wedding anniversary. Monday we were both off. I got out of bed and sat on the couch to drink some coffee and I noticed that she looked upset. So I grabbed her and put her on my lap and said babe whats wrong? She said she could do this anymore. She did not want to stay married to me. I was so shocked by this because the previous night was very romantic. She was cry and said she is tired of always cooking and cleaning the house and with no help. She felt that I didnt appreciate her. So that day was just me crying and trying to talk it out with her. She didnt want to talk about it. Now come the next day tuesday. It is our anniversary and I got her flowers, card and wanted to make her dinner. We exchanged cards and she hugged me and said she loved me and that was it. She went to the couch and starting texting people. Come the next day wednesday I am so torn up right now. I checked out our cell phone bill online. It turns out that she had texted 2,300 messages and used 2,100 minutes to one number. It wasnt mine. It was actually the broker she went down to network with. Needless to say I confronted her and she said he is just a friend that listens to her. When I was by her side listening to everything for the last 6 years. So now she is upset and wont talk to me at all. Friday night I waited for her to come home from work. I wanted to talk about our marriage and how I want this more than anything to work. She told me she would think about it over the weekend while she stays at her moms house. So friday she packed some things and went to her moms house. Saturday morning I call her mom and say I was just making sure she was ok and how was she? She said she didnt stay there there last night. I was so mad I called on-star and asked them to give me a location on my vehicle. They said it was at the location where she drove 2 hours away for networking. So she comes back sunday night and walks through the door and says I am tired so I am going to keep this short and sweet. She said " I missed the dogs more than I missed you and I want a divorce." So needless to say I am crushed and everyday is horrible. I havent eaten anything solid in 2 weeks cuz I cant hold it down. I sleep about 2 hours a night. I have lost 12 lbs in two weeks. We have this huge house so she said i can stay upstairs and she would stay downstairs. But everyday I come home and all she does is text someone other than me. She hasnt showed any emotion whatsoever. So now i cant take it anymore and I told her that I am moving out cuz it hurts so bad. I really want this to work in my gut but I am also very confused. If anyone has anything to say feel free. Thanks


----------



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

Two words:

One. Eighty.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 19, 2012)

doglover123 said:


> So now i cant take it anymore and I told her that I am moving out cuz it hurts so bad.


If anyone has to move out, it shouldn't be you. She initiated this and she is the one carrying on an affair (it seems). Don't be a doormat.

That's my opinion but I'm no expert (in the same mess as you). I'm sure one of the other great people on here will dispense some wisdom though. You've come to a good place.


----------

